# CLOSED



## Lilybells (Apr 18, 2020)

NMT or IGB, or anything from my wishlist are appreciated but not required. 

Let me know if you're interested and I will PM you the dodo code when it's your turn. I'll probably only be letting 1 person in at a time so no one has to wait through anyone else's flight loading screen, and to avoid connection problems.

Please leave through the airport when you're done!


----------



## UwU Dami (Apr 18, 2020)

Im Interested!


----------



## Tsen (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to come by! I can bring you a blue kotatsu


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 18, 2020)

Please can I come? Can bring a chopping board and an ironwood dresser


----------



## Lilybells (Apr 18, 2020)

purple_vixen said:


> Please can I come? Can bring a chopping board and an ironwood dresser



Yes! I'll pm you when the previous person finishes up!


----------



## Renivere (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm interested in the DIY!


----------



## toripuro (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm interested!!


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 18, 2020)

Would love to stop by!


----------



## Lilybells (Apr 18, 2020)

Still crafting!


----------



## JoFu (Apr 18, 2020)

Is this still available? I'd love to stop by!


----------



## Lilybells (Apr 18, 2020)

JoFu said:


> Is this still available? I'd love to stop by!


Yes! I'll PM you


----------



## th8827 (Apr 18, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## mayorhyuna (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi! Could I come by if he's still crafting?


----------



## Lilybells (Apr 18, 2020)

th8827 said:


> May I visit?





mayorhyuna said:


> Hi! Could I come by if he's still crafting?



Yes! I'll PM you both when it's your turns


----------



## swagdra (Apr 18, 2020)

i'd like to visit! Also i can bring you an ironwood dresser


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey! If he's still crafting I'd love to come! I have the cream/pinkish mama bear on your wishlist!!


----------



## Lilybells (Apr 18, 2020)

swagdra said:


> i'd like to visit! Also i can bring you an ironwood dresser



Thanks so much! I'll PM you when it's your turn  

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



SaltedKaramel said:


> Hey! If he's still crafting I'd love to come! I have the cream/pinkish mama bear on your wishlist!!


Thanks so much! I'll PM you when it's your turn!


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to visit. I have some of the hybrids you're looking for


----------



## Alicia (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if he's still crafting!


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 18, 2020)

If he's  crafting  I have the cutting board you need


----------



## Lilybells (Apr 18, 2020)

Alicia said:


> I'd love to stop by if he's still crafting!





Trevorjs97 said:


> If he's  crafting  I have the cutting board you need



He's still crafting! I'll PM you both when it's time


----------



## dev1l (Apr 18, 2020)

oo! i would luv to go if theyre still crafting!!!


----------



## fortheroadkill (Apr 18, 2020)

I've been looking for this recipe for forever! Can definitely bring tip for you


----------



## Lilybells (Apr 18, 2020)

fortheroadkill said:


> I've been looking for this recipe for forever! Can definitely bring tip for you



Thank you! I'll PM you next


----------

